# what's a safe teething treat for a puppy chihuahua?



## allanworks (May 25, 2016)

i have a 9 week old chihuahua that want's something to chew on but i don't know what to give her. i was thinking of greenies but i herd bad thing about them with small toy breeds. every dog chew treat or toy i find is for bigger dog's. what do you give to your puppy?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed raw so my pups had real bones to chew on.
I also like to give pizzles, paddywack, dried tendons, trachea etc Any natural dried treat.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I give mine chew sticks occasionally, bully sticks, dehydrated chicken, beef etc, but not too often as they are very fattening and I like my dogs lean. Even though chews/bones are a great distraction for a pup that likes to chew on his owner recreationally, they obviously aren't the ideal thing to give every time. Here's the time for you to have some fun discovering different toys or games to interact with your pup and distract her away from chewing on what she shouldn't. 

A couple of my chi's favorite tiny toy brands are by a brand called Pet Flys, they make these 100% cotton crocheted toys that also clean your dogs teeth as well http://petflys-com.3dcartstores.com/Knit-Knacks-Rockin-Robin-Organic-Cotton-Small-Dog-Toy_p_28.html

We also love a brand called West Paw designs, they make tiny toys too, my dogs love the ones with no stuffing in them, they carry them around the house all the time and chew on them constantly. If I think of any others I'll let you know.


----------



## allanworks (May 25, 2016)

i bought her a pack of dingo bones. it's probably not the best thing for her but she seem's to not be able to put a dent in them yet it keeps her occupied. are deer antlers safe for chi's i got a few racks from this season i could break off a few pieces for her.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

It seems like our dogs chew a lot less since being switched to raw. We used to have some major chewing problems before switching them.

We have a lot of Nylabones here, although you have to be very careful with them in case large pieces break off. Our dogs are fine with them, however. Most Chihuahuas should be good with them, as long as you buy the right ones and watch them very carefully. 

Our dogs also love bully sticks, although they are a very occasional treat. I don't actually remember the last time we got them bully sticks. They usually last a while with a Chi.

Cuddles has some antlers laying around, but she very rarely chews them. She prefers the kind that are split in the middle, since she likes the marrow.

Another healthy treat to check into are salmon skin bones. Our dogs love them. Cuddles, who usually hates all things fish, will sometimes even chew on them. Just a warning, though, they are pretty stinky (which makes them very appealing to the dogs). 

Rawhides are very controversial. We used to give them to our small dogs but have since learned that they are heavily treated in chemicals, even the ones that are made in the United States.

Cuddles also really loves cooked beef marrow bones that we get from the grocery store, but they make me very nervous that she will crack her teeth on them. I've heard about it happening to so many dogs. I think I'll be throwing out their marrow bones soon and won't be getting any more. They are probably not suitable for puppy teeth. (All other cooked bones, especially lighter bones like chicken bones, are a _huge_ hazard for dogs, despite that lighter bones are fine raw.)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We have had dogs that broke off teeth from Hooves, and antlers are just as bad. Now saying that, that dog is a sheltie, not a chihuahua. Bully sticks are good for chi's, but you have to be careful. One of mine chews them 'til they are soft and stringy. I went to take it away, and she had tried to swallow some of the stringy stuff. It came up OK, but I got scared that she might have totally swallowed it, while it was still attached in her mouth!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Nylabone makes some really great teething toys. I had a wishbone shaped pink one that my dogs loved (until my heeler got it and shredded it to nothing...ugh)

Kong makes great puppy kongs also.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a seven week old chi who's teething alot right now she's got a lot of new teeth coming in and when her gums start bothering her she wants to chew on my fingers but I was always taught that letting a pup chew on you makes them think it's okay to bite you in general. because of that I asked my husband to go to the store to get her a chew toynand he came back with a toy half the size of her. it was a rubber alligator but the body was round like a ball and the head legs and tail stuck out of the round body and were smaller. she actually ended up loving it shed drape her body over the round belly part while chewing on the legs or head. I guess its kinda close to skin lol. if she starts trying to chew on my hand or fingers I take my hand away and immediately offer her the toy so she realizes that's what she's supposed to be chewing on. on days I can tell her gums are really bothering her I get a wash rag really wet and freeze it(I usually do this ahead of time so it's ready when she needs jt) after the rag is frozen I offer it to her to chew on and I can see she appreciates it bc beforehand she's usually very restless and is up and down and after she gets a good play out of it and its no longer cold she lays down and stays sleeping for awhile.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

We used to buy our guys bones all the time - knee bones, marrow bones, etc. Until Tinkerbell broke her canine on one last year and we had to have the remaining half of her tooth removed surgically. Now we won't buy them any more. We buy our guys bully sticks, which they all love.


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

For teething pain soak a soft toy in water and freeze it. Feels great on sore gums


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I use Nylabone products, the smallest size Kong, and occasionally a bully stick for a treat. I have one Chi that loves anything with a rope texture, so when he was little and even now he gets a lot of those.


----------

